# first tree rat!



## jbfitz (Oct 23, 2012)

I got my first tree rat today trad style!! It was awsome! It was a 20 yard shot down hill.  It hit right behind the front leg.  The thing wouldnt die and i couldnt get it for nothin then it ran into a hole in the ground with my arrow stickin out.  So i got my arrow back but not the tree rat.  He is dead now just down in that hole dang!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry you weren't able to recover your squirrel, that's good meat lost. But good shooting, congrats.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 23, 2012)

Those things are tuff. My first trad kill squirrel took two arrows and a stick of firewood to finish him off.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 23, 2012)

Sometimes I think you could hit one with a bozooka and they would get up dust themselves off and walk away! 
Good shooting..keep trying..You'll get ya one real soon


----------



## gurn (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats some good shotin I'll bet you was proud. 
Bubba I got the tree steps for when the escape up but what would you recomend for this situation??
A Gas powered auger or explosives???


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 23, 2012)

Could always try to dig him up. If it was a good shot, he probably didn't go far.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 23, 2012)

gurn said:


> Thats some good shotin I'll bet you was proud.
> Bubba I got the tree steps for when the escape up but what would you recomend for this situation??
> A Gas powered auger or explosives???



Wesz may needs to get the big bang stuff out for this critter..May have made him mad and hesz just down in da hole sulking right now....  Never know....may come back out looking for a fight!  Just in case keepsz da auger handy!


----------



## jbfitz (Oct 23, 2012)

Yall r right boys an auger or explosives would be best.  I sure did hate i couldnt recover my squirrel i know it was a good shot ill get em next time


----------

